

Stop using “Nerd” to describe people who like computers - mrdrozdov
http://thewebivore.com/stop-using-nerd-describe-people-like-computers/

======
LocalPCGuy
I'm a huge nerd, and I used to be afraid to admit it. I'm not afraid anymore,
I don't think the word has negative connotations anymore for most people.

The definition I prefer: An intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with
a nonsocial hobby or pursuit

------
TaterJack117
"Never forget what you are. The rest of the world will not. Wear it like
armor, and it can never be used to hurt you." \- Tyrion. Pretty much sums up
how I feel about this.

